# Vap Internet Connection?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so if someone has a Verizon card and has VAP program( am I saying that right?) and they invite another laptop to use the connection and the connection isn't happening....what are we not doing right?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so if someone has a Verizon card and has VAP program( am I saying that right?) and they invite another laptop to use the connection and the connection isn't happening....what are we not doing right?


Din't know but I have been looking at one of these to use instead of my house internet, so let me know if it seems worth it.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> so if someone has a Verizon card and has VAP program( am I saying that right?) and they invite another laptop to use the connection and the connection isn't happening....what are we not doing right?


Din't know but I have been looking at one of these to use instead of my house internet, so let me know if it seems worth it.
[/quote]

Take a look at the mifi from Verizon or Sprint. It provides a 3g internet connection just like the usb or pcmcia cards but your computer connects using it's wifi card. It also allows 5 simultaneous connects so it's easy to share with the rest of the family.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

SoCalOutback said:


> so if someone has a Verizon card and has VAP program( am I saying that right?) and they invite another laptop to use the connection and the connection isn't happening....what are we not doing right?


Din't know but I have been looking at one of these to use instead of my house internet, so let me know if it seems worth it.
[/quote]

Take a look at the mifi from Verizon or Sprint. It provides a 3g internet connection just like the usb or pcmcia cards but your computer connects using it's wifi card. It also allows 5 simultaneous connects so it's easy to share with the rest of the family.
[/quote]

SCO,

Although awesome in their awesomeness, neither Sprint nor Verizon offer unlimited plans with either MiFi solution. Although the data cap is pretty high, you'd be surprised how much data you can use in a month. I know I'd over max it by myself let alone 5 other people sharing it. Just my 2 cents there.

DDT,

As for sharing your internet connection, once the one laptop is connected to the internet, use Windows help to learn how to setup Internet Connection Sharing (ICS). This will allow a second laptop to wirelessly connect to your laptop (via ad-hoc connection) and share the Verizon uplink. That should satisfy your needs for what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob_G said:


> SCO,
> 
> Although awesome in their awesomeness, neither Sprint nor Verizon offer unlimited plans with either MiFi solution. Although the data cap is pretty high, you'd be surprised how much data you can use in a month. I know I'd over max it by myself let alone 5 other people sharing it. Just my 2 cents there.
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate that neither sprint or verizon offer unlimited data on the mifi or the regular 3g devices. I had the verizon Evdo card when they claimed to have unlimited plans, they canceled my service the first time I went over 7 GB, They lost a class action lawsuit and can no longer claim "unlimited" plans unless they really intend to offer unlimited service.


----------

